# turning eva



## Nathan C (Oct 27, 2010)

My first attempt


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Looks sharp! Great color combo


----------



## Nathan C (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks this is more fun than building the rods


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Nathan, looks great. What do u turn on? Wrapper, lathe, drill lathe set up?


----------



## Nathan C (Oct 27, 2010)

I bought an old craftsman belt driven lathe got it really cheap and just wanted something to try it on but I like it


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Good job Nathan. I'm just down the road on 99(waterside estates). If ya ever want to brainstorm on different grip ideas. I love turning eva grips too.


----------



## Nathan C (Oct 27, 2010)

Would really like to meet up sometime juice I'm available any day Monday through Friday after 6 and all day on weekends hit me up


----------



## Nathan C (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm right at Kingsland and peek my number is 832 462 0 0 1 5


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

Are you guys planning to go to the Swampland event April 30th? I'll be down tehre going over EVA turning and inlays etc's.

HEre's a link to my page with grips: http://www.northeastrodbuilders.com...ona/decorative-grips-gallery/eva-grip-inlays/


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I have a question about turning EVA. I use 400 grit paper for my last sanding and my EVA still looks fuzzy, how can I make it smooth like the grip shown.
Pat


----------



## Nathan C (Oct 27, 2010)

Pat I was all the way to 1500 grit


----------



## Nathan C (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey Billy where is the swamp land event


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Houma Louisiana


----------



## jdr418 (Sep 9, 2010)

Pat,

In a tutorial that Billy did he says to use a damp piece of denim material to buff the eva. I have used this technique and it works like a charm. Wet sand on the lathe to 1000 grit then buff with the denim.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't use the wet denim anymore, and I don't sand past 220. I get better results now than ever before. I know I recommended sanding past 220, but I noticed a lot of teh rods I made for otehr people were SUPER slick after a few years of fishing. Fuzzy EVA might not have anythign to do with your sanding, it might be the particular piece of EVA you are using. CAn't tell on teh computer.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nathan C said:


> Hey Billy where is the swamp land event


Check the board here, tehre's a post halfway down the page with all teh information on the Swampland event. TEhre are a lot of guys who post here that attend, and several of them are going to be doing presentations. WIde variety of topics, AWESOME food, great company.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks good. I just glued up some EVA to cork. Whenever I turn EVA I have to be careful not to leave the sandpaper on to long or it will start to melt. I plan on turning more this year, I usually just do cork. I also live in your area, my in-laws live in your neighborhood.


----------



## Nathan C (Oct 27, 2010)

Alot more people from here live out in katy than I thought. We need to hookup and do some fishing sometime


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm always up for some fishing. I'm going to try and make the swampland event. It'll be a drive for me though I have to meet this mythical Billy Vivona hahahaha


----------



## Gfarley22 (Apr 1, 2016)

Nathan I'm right at 99/59. Would be cool to get together with other builders. I'm working on my first rod now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathan C (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey gfarley I'm avail. all day on weekends and after 6 weekdays I've been building about 5 yrs. Give me a call 832-462-0015 if I don't answer leave message I will get back with u soon. Sent you a pm but doesn't look like it's going through


----------

